# water quality, peat moss, and filter question



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Help! I need some answers about general water quality before I start adding life to my tank:

#1 In testing my water I have a PH of 8.0, a GH of 8, and a KH of 7. I know what the PH means but what about the GH and KH? 

#2 I added some peat moss in a stocking to my Whisper filter to try to soften/acidify the water, something I plan on continuing to do. My question is, how much peat moss for a 10 gallon tank? (I think I may have too much: about 4"X2"X.5" lump) How often do you change the moss?

#3 I have a Whisper filter that includes bio foam (for the bacteria to grow on) and a bio bag with carbon inside. The manufacturer recommends changing the bio bag once a month. My inclination would be to simply rinse out the bio bag and refill with new carbon once a month (to keep any bacteria on the bag). How do you all do it?

4# Since I will be doing weekly water changes what is the maximum I can do without shocking fish and plants from to great a change in PH once the peat moss brings the PH down? I guess that would depend on how great the difference is between the softened aquarium water and the water noted above...

Thank you!


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Our tank water is 7.8, and we just leave it that way without trying to alter it. It seems that a stable pH, even if not at the perfect level, is better than one that is nearer to the perfect level, but it continually fluctuating. Your worries about shocking the fish with too great a pH change from water changes are exactly the problems I want to avoid!

I can answer #3, though. I don't have a Whisper filter, but I do have a filter that you can put carbon in. I don't think that carbon is necessary for general purpose use. What it does is absorb organic compounds from the water, but this isn't necessary, as the organic compounds you're likely to end up with in your tank aren't harmful to fish. And if you need to add medicines you'd need to remove the carbon when you do it. I'd simply remove it now and leave it out, saving it for use b]after[/b] you've used medicines, if you do need to use them again.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

For answers on water chemistry go here: http://fins.actwin.com/mirror/begin-chem.html

If you are doing live plants do not use carbon as a regular media. It will also remove some morconutirents the plants need.

I do weekly water changes of 35-40% and have for a number of years with no ill effects. Fish like discus get 25-50% changes 3 times/week and fry get at least 10% daily as well as once/week 30%.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

David, am I to understand from your reply that you do these water changes with alkaline water and you use peat moss to bring down the PH?  I just checked my numbers against those on the link you provided and to my surprise my water actually qualifies as soft. Is that how you would read it? It's alkaline but soft. Interesting. Ok, so does peat moss actually acidify water or does it just soften it?

Myra, I really don't want to modify my water either, but I thought that 8.0 is just a little too alkaline to keep tetras in?  If mine was even 7.8 I would probably leave it alone.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

8 is alkaline, GH 8 is not real soft but close and kh of 7 is fine in terms of tank stability.

The link I posted also deals with the use of peat. As you will see from it how one uses peat in a tank is important in terms of holding a stable pH. Also important is understanding the role of kh in altering pH. 

I messed with peat in a couple of tanks for a while- gave it up. Will not try it agin unless I want a super low pH for something.

Driftwood can also lower pH some and co2 addition certainly will.

The last resort is the use of reverse osmosis water.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Did you test the tap water or the water in a cycled tank?usually ph lowers naturally in a cycled and normally stocked tank.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

I tested on a tank 12 days into cycling. I'm currently trying to cycle this tank fishless; once it is successful I will retest with that in mind.

I will also be putting a piece of driftwood I have soaking in the tank, and that might help.


----------

